

Google forcing date of birth request on login.  - affiliator
http://i.imgur.com/tlNzS.png

======
zoowar
They can't make you tell the truth, so lie. I use Jan 1, 1980

~~~
affiliator
If I recall correctly, google+ started asking for ID scans.

